
Ubuntu going mobile - whacked_new
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6634195.stm
======
whacked_new
Initial version releasing in October... that rather perfectly coincides with
the WFP and for any teams interested in taking pg's "interface that doesn't
suck" YC pre-approved challenge.

~~~
bootload
_"WFP, 'interface that doesn't such'"_

refers to this article ~ <http://www.paulgraham.com/fixrazr.html>

